# PCAnywhere-unable to attach to specified device



## neha_patwari (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm trying to connect to a PC in the network using PCAnywhere v12.5 quick connect, and I'm getting the error " unable to attach to specified device".
Please note that I can remotely access that PC successfully since it is in the same company network.
Please tell me how to troubleshoot this error.


----------

